# Potted Profile Description



## Speacock110 (Apr 9, 2018)

Does anyone know if there is a better description of the Potted profiles, Modern 01 or B&W 01 are next to useless descriptions.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 10, 2018)

Nope! And I agree the names are silly.


----------



## Laura Smith (Apr 14, 2018)

I'm no better at describing colours than wine, but I've made a start with the Modern  profiles. It'd be fab if everyone could chip in with their descriptions of the Creative Profiles and we could pull something useful together!

*Modern 01* - High contrast, high saturation, slightly warmed.

*Modern 02* - Lower contrast, warm.

*Modern 03* - Medium contrast, greens start to move towards brown, reds are a little orange.

*Modern 04* - Medium contrast, cool blues, reds move a little towards pink.

*Modern 05* - Really desaturated.

*Modern 06* - Deep blues with a hint of green.

*Modern 07* - Higher contrast, a bit less saturated than Modern 01, warmer than Modern 01.

*Modern 08* - Low saturation, dark blues.

*Modern 09* - Slightly desaturated.

*Modern 10* - Realistic saturation, medium contrast.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 16, 2018)

Well done! I guess that explains why they went with numbers - I'm not sure names that long would fit!


----------



## johnbeardy (Apr 16, 2018)

Funny, I see from the documentation that the spec allows for fields like Name and Description. I wonder what they are for.....


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 16, 2018)

It'd be good if a tooltip would show a longer description


----------



## johnbeardy (Apr 16, 2018)

Yes, I was thinking along those lines - it could appear in the bezel.


----------



## Laura Smith (Apr 16, 2018)

Yes, that would be a good idea! Vic I don't know which bit of "Medium contrast, greens start to move towards brown, reds are a little orange" you think wouldn't catch on .

I'm now calling Modern 03 the "Dark Green & Brown One" and Modern 05 "The Desaturated One".


----------



## RobOK (Nov 25, 2018)

Laura this is great, i came here looking for those very descriptions!! Has anyone done similar for Artistic?


----------



## Zenon (Nov 25, 2018)

Thanks for that.


----------

